# 60% off Vultr Bare Metal Instance



## Lee (Jan 21, 2018)

Vultr launched Bare Metal instances a while back, the pricing was steep at $300 per month but still ok if you needed something to fire up short term for a task.

They have reduced the price to $120/monthly or $0.179/h.

The spec for that price to run it every month is really not that bad.

E3-1270v6, 3.8Ghz
32GB Ram
2 x 240GB SSD
5TB Bandwidth

Depends on use case of course, certainly has a place in the market.

https://www.vultr.com/pricing/baremetal/


----------

